# Viair compressor issue



## fenny (Jan 26, 2011)

I've emailed and called tech support for Accuair and Viair with no avail yet so I thought I'd ask the masses. 

First off: I have an Accuair Elevel Rockerswitch kit with dual Viair 444c compressors with a 5 gallon tank. I have no leaks as the system will keep air when I manually enter air into the tank from a shop compressor

Problem: My compressors won't put air in my tank. They turn on and run for a period of time and then shut off. So when they shut off one would assume that the pressure switch kicked in and shut them off. Well, pressure in the tank is not rising. The only air in the system is the air I manually entered. 

This is my first air system install so I'm wondering if it could be an install error. All I did was mount the tank, throw on the filter, wire it and turn it on. Is there something that I could be doing wrong? 

Help is appreciated. Tnx.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

how did you get your ignition power? 

Second question: Did you take out the red plugs on the compressors before you put the filters on?


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Also, post a photo of how the relays are wired.


----------



## fenny (Jan 26, 2011)

Yup, took out the little red rubber stoppers and I'll get a photo. The ignition power is from the cig lighter. If that's what you mean. I forget right now but it was 13V I think when I measured it. Something like that. 

Relay is wired like so. 87 is to compresor, 86 ecu relay fuse, 85 to ground, 30 power from battery. I'll double check it tho but I'm pretty sure that's it. Two relays, one for each compressor.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

I think I usually put the 30 to the battery and 87 to comps, which doesn't really make a difference, they work either way. How'd you split to the second relay? Both power from battery and the ecu trigger wire. Double check the grounds and you're red wire off the ecu, as well as the fuse in the yellow trigger wire.


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

are you running a check valve between the compressors and the tank? If so, make sure it isn't backwards.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

how long does it run for before it shuts off? unscrew the compressors from the tank and turn the system on so they start running. if you feel no air coming out of the leader lines and they are running, hit the check valves on the leader lines with, or on something. check valve could be stuck, sometimes over tightening them into the tank can make them act up.


----------



## fenny (Jan 26, 2011)

So I was unable to work on the car the past couple of days but I think I've found my problem. Looks like my check valves are stuck. I pulled the compressor hoses off the tank and started them up. Both seem to be stuck as they are not spitting out air(very little). At the start the air seems to spit out fine and then they close up almost after a second. So, I guess my question is, is there any way to fix the check valves on these leader hoses. Viair manual says not to take the leader hose off as it could void warranty. 

Anyone have this problem before? 

I'm still kinda stumped as to why my compressors were turning off if the pressure was not being reached to initialize the pressure switch to send the command to the ECU.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Are you using the valve block as the grounding point for the manifold harness and/or ecu harness as suggested in the installation manual? If so separate those ground and make them directly to the body of the car. I fixed a similar issue a few days ago for a local guy when I did his sensors for him


----------



## fenny (Jan 26, 2011)

Nope...everything is direct to the car.


----------



## fenny (Jan 26, 2011)

So, had a good go at the compressors today. Now, I'm almost 100% positive it's the damn check valves on the leader hoses. I disconnected one of the compressors and aired up the tank with just the one to 150psi, no problem. Buttoned everything back up with the second compressor and nothing. 

So, one of my compressor check valves is stuck. Fine and dandy, so I left it off and plugged the port on the tank and went for a spin. 

So this is not the first time I've had the car moving but with the new adjustment in height from when I had it aired up something might have shifted a bit. So I hauled off the wheel of the side that was squeaking and just made sure everything was tight. Fine, now the damn tank won't air up again with the 'one good working compressor'.  So the check valves are what are my problem. Some how they are getting stuck.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Was going to suggest your check valves are stuck closed. The VIAIR check valves are really crappy. I've replaced mine with an SMC unit and it's working great.


----------

